# Celebrate Pit Bull Awarness Day 2009-Florida



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

*THE AMERICAN PITBULL & BULLY CLUB ALONG WITH PITBULLGEAR.COM BRINGS YOU ITS FIRST OFFICIAL PIT BULL AWARENESS DAY, FUN SHOW & BBQ- MEET & GREET...

PLEASE SEE OUR NEW PIT BULL AWARENESS DAY FLYER
Trophies, Trophies, Trophies-------join us

Note the event at the FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS HAS BEEN CANCELED...SO WE PUT THIS TOGETHER FOR EVERYONE THAT WAS PLANNING ON ATTENDING THAT EVENT AND ANY OTHERS WHO WANTS TO COME OUT AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR PIT BULL AWARENESS DAY.

PLEASE ADJUST ACCORDINGLY AND JOIN US IN THIS EVENT THAT WE PUT TOGETHER FOR YOU OUR MEMBERS AND FELLOW PITBULL LOVERS ON SUCH A SHORT NOTICE. I PROMISE YOU WILL LOVE IT. WE WILL HAVE GREAT OWNERS & GREAT FOOD.
FUN SHOW CLASSES----ENTRY FEE $5*
Best Red
Best Brindle
Best Blue
Best Pocket
Best Classic
Best Bully
puppy 3-6 months
puppy 6-9 months
puppy 9-12 months
JR Adult 1-2 years
Adult 2+ years
Best Overall
Peoples Choice-----Cash Pri
FOR MORE INFO CONTACT APBCDOGS.COM OR PITBULLGEAR.COM


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

Thank you to all who came out and showed support for the breed!

http://www.meetup.com/TheBullyMeet/photos/748382/11456408/#11456408


----------

